# Family portrait



## ScottBSA (Apr 13, 2014)

It was time for some spring cleaning of my kitchen bottles and I have been rearranging bottles on the new basement shelves so I decided to take a group portrait of my House soda and beer bottles.  Louis House and his brothers, William, Jacob and a couple of others and their families bottled soda in New York for almost 100 years.  Here are 18 examples, most from Louis House and his sons.  Louis started bottling soda and beer in 1870 in Syracuse, NY.  I have an early stoneware and glass bottle among the short bottles.  I would like to expand the collection as finances dictate. Scott


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 13, 2014)

Must be raining down there too.  Looks like a nice group.  Interested in some more OH beer bottles?


----------

